# Immersion Heater Vs Geyser



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been using Immersion  Heater for quite some time now. Was thinking about purchasing a Geyser. But I heard Geyser consumes lot of electricity hence postponing the plan to buy it. However wanted your opinions/advice on whether I should continue with Immersion heater or go for Geyser. 

It will mainly be used by two people me and my wife. Power consumption is a major factor. Is it better to use the immersion heater twice which will consume more power or use Geyser instead. Please pour in your Advices/suggestions.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2011)

Go for a gas geyser....no electricity usage....


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2011)

yuppp gas geysers are fast and cheap (usage).

Electric geysers will consume electricity based on their wattage rating. If both your immersion rod and geyser are rated 2KW they will consume same amount of electricity 



BTW I hate how gas geysers start up...a "_chit-chit-chit_" (the electric lighter) followed by "_bhuppppp_"...combination of electricity and LPG could be deadly


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 22, 2011)

Immersion Heaters are risky. It is more prone to accidents. I have faced it earlier. But you can use Electric ones. But current consumption is a factor


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2011)

This one time my grandmother (who didn't know about immersion rods) tried to gauge the temperature of water while the switch was on. I know theoretically it shouldn't leak charge at but that moment I was scared to death. I stopped her, switched the rod off and checked the water.phewww


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

It is not going to make a world of difference, a standard electrical geyser, to the monthly bill. Just get it. Immersion rods are lame and dangerous. I have one, but just for emergencies. If the geyser conks off in the winters, and repair takes 2-3 days.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

ya even i find gas geysers a bit scary....because of the sound bhuupp!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm looks like I have to opt for an Electric Geyser. There are quite a number of brands available. Difficult to choose the best.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Crompton Greaves. Price depends on the capacity of geyser you want to go for.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 25, 2011)

Since we are only two people I thought we could manage with immersion heater. But in winter and cold weather the water temperature is not hot for long time and also for water which is left in the bucket at lowest level is'nt as hot as the higher level water. Since winter is round the corner it maybe better to opt for a geyser I thought. But there are quite a number of brands available and all of them look good
1. Bajaj
2. Crompton Greaves
3. AO Smith 

Also I think there is a certain feature of which type of metal is used and also a feature which will allow both hard water and regular water can be used.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 28, 2013)

Guys sorry for bumping into an old thread. I had to abandon the idea of going for gas geyser due to the limit for the gas consumption.
Wanted to check which is better Immersion road or instant geyser. Which one would be more economical. Wanted to go for instant geyser as it would take lesser time. Please pour in your suggestions.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys anyone?


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2013)

Get a geyser rather than an immersion heater if you can.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 27, 2013)

Usha is also a decent brand. We use one.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 28, 2013)

I have one problem though we don't get the regular drinking water continuously i.e. water supplied by the water board. It's available only around 2 hours a day. So the scenario of storing it in a bucket and then using an immersion heater works. In case I have a geyser installed unless I have a water supply for 24 hours I don't think it's going to help. *Is there anyway I can check the power consumption of Immersion Heater Vs Geyser. *How are the instant geysers? I would think instant geyser may help me in the current situation but have heard they consume more power.

Guys anyone?


----------



## dummydave (Aug 29, 2013)

bro...

if u dont hav a overhead water tank den u cant use geyser it ll require a 24hr line

2ndly power consumed by geyser n immersion depends on their wattage and amount of time u use and d size of bucket used

Usually immersion rod are of 800w-1kw n instant geyser 2-3 kw


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 29, 2013)

What will be the difference between Instant Geyser and the normal variant?
I was thinking what would be the benefits of geyser over Immersion heater?


----------



## amohit (Aug 30, 2013)

Instant geysers do not have storage tank. (they have only .5lt to 1lt storage tank). The rate of output of hot water is slow. If you increase the rate, water dosent have much time to stay in the tank and get heated up. I have both instant and 15lt storage geysers in my house. Instant one (rated at 2kW) takes around 5-6 mins to fill a bucket of water. The water is hot enough to take bath immediately. If I want really hot water (for washing clothes), I need to reduce the flow considerably and time to fill one bucket increases to 10 mins. The storage geyser (15lt, rated 2kW) dosent have these issues. It has a thermostat and I can set the water temperature. For regular baths, it again takes 5-7 mins to heat the water, to allow me to take shower directly. For clothes washing, each bucket fill takes 10 mins. ie Allow the geyser to heat for 10 mins and when it cuts off take the water out. 

Efficiency wise, both are same. Though, in storage type, you will tend to waste more electricity if you are not consuming the whole lot of water that you have heated. Instant type will not give you enough pressure to take shower bath. 

Gas geysers, though have their own disadvantages are capable of giving you instant supply of really hot water, hence allowing you to take shower bath as well. For a family of two, staying in hyd, I dont think you will be consuming more than 1 cylinder per yr. However, make sure that the bathroom where you are putting the gas geyser is well ventilated. Or else, put the geyser outside the bathroom, near the gas cylinder and run the water pipes for the distance. 

Comparing geyser vs Immersion rod, (a) If you forget to switch off the geyser, it has auto cut off and you are safe. If you forget to switch of immersion rod (say a power cut happened and you forgot) water will continue to boil until its all gone, and then the rod will melt off. (happened to me once )
(b) Chances of electrical shock are more specially if you have elderly/kids around.
(c) No scope of shower bath. 


Regards,
Mohit


----------

